# HELP...Need Recipe for tonight



## sweetie30 (Sep 22, 2004)

I was asked by my Boyfriends mother to prepare dinner for her and my boyfriend as she would have to work late= not a problem= not knowing what to do with the meat- problem!

I have about 3 steaks that are 3 lbs all together- and the label reads boneless sirloin beef steak- 

Now I want to make something easy nothing fancy- but I do not know how to marinade/season/cook. I'm not sure If I have to grill/broil and what to put them in...PLEASE HELP!!  Thanks!! )


----------



## wasabi woman (Sep 22, 2004)

here's a pretty easy recipe that with a vegetable will give you a full meal...

Bistro Beef Steak


Good Luck!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 22, 2004)

sweetie30, if you have enough time, put them in a dish and pour an entire bottle of Italian dressing over them to marinate - 30 minutes should do it.
Then broil or grill them.  Baked potatoes (nuke e'm if you have to) and green salad.

you're done.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 22, 2004)

yes the italian dressing recpie thing is a classic !!! i love it been eating that since i was little. and its easy and simple too.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 22, 2004)

and cheap dressing is jes' fine.


----------



## sweetie30 (Sep 22, 2004)

Thank You For All Your Help On My First Post...I look forward to chatting in the future ..hopefully minus the calories ;O) Happy Cooking Alll!


----------

